
A New Statistic Reveals Why America's Covid-19 Numbers Are Flat - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/04/us-coronavirus-outbreak-out-control-test-positivity-rate/610132/
======
tryamtamtam
The fact that who we aren't testing means 99% of Americans has left me in
despair.

